# House Guest for the Night



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

So about an hour ago a female cat walked up to my house and decided to let herself in. She has a collar and is obviously someones cat based off of how friendly she is. She wouldn't leave to go back to her house and plus its pouring rain so for now she is spending the night in my office with a litter box, some food and some water. No contact with my cats as I have no clue if shes healthy or not(she seems healthy and in good shape and possibly looks like shes having kittens). If shes not willing to leave in the morning I'll be taking her into my work to scan for a microchip in the event we don't find a chip I'll be posting found posters in my area to look for her owners. For now say hello to my house guest everyone.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh that poor girl! She looks so relieved to be indoors where she can safely crash out!
How wonderful of you to let her be a house guest!

Don't be surprised if theres no chip...
And I have sadly found out to many times that a cat with a collar, doesn't always mean theres an owner looking for it...

I'm glad she found your door! :thumbup:


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

Shes made herself right at home! Such a sweet girl and friendly! Was rubbing herself all over me and licking me. Shes someones pet I just hope she wasn't dumped. 

I won't be too surprised if there isn't a chip or no one looking for her. Seen it too many times unfortunetly. 

Shes a very lucky girl thats for sure! Doesn't have to spend the night out in the rain dodging cars and coyotes. Shes meowing and pounding at my office door right now probably wants to roam the house but I can't let her do that(she already did when she first walked in) since I have other cats.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Awww, what a cutie. She does look well fed, but possibly pregnant, too! Keep us posted on Sunshine. (Name just came to me because it's raining and you probably would like some).


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

She is very cute. Yup, I'll find out when I take her into work for a microchip scan. Just need to find a spare carrier(knew there was a reason why I have more then one because I attract all the strays/loose pets) and off we go. Just checked on her and she trashed the office but shes in happy spirits.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I love those orange and white kitties! 
Thank you for taking her in and taking such good care of her.
She sounds just like Tiger did when we first took him in. 
He walked right in and made himself at home.

Judy


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

Shes a sweetie. I had an orange male a while back(he was sadly put to sleep) and then took in another orange and white female a while back also(she went back to her original owner). 

She made herself right at home thats for sure!

We just came back from my work and no chip was found.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

AWW, poor baby! Thanks for helping her. I hope there are owners looking for her. She is beautiful.


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

I hope so as well. 

My suspicions were also confirmed about her looking like shes having kittens she is.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Awwwww she is a cutie. I hope you find her owners...and thank you for watching over her!!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Well she knew who to go to for help! Amazing how they know how to ask for help when needed.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

She found the Right Place to get help and shelter! Pregnant to boot...poor girl, Glad you'll be looking after her!


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

Hopefully she finds her owners, I'm glad she found you though as she's adorable!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Yes, her poses are just too adorable...how can anyone deny her? She has such a sweet looking demeanor.

So glad she's in a safe place now, and hopefully she has a successful delivery with a healthy litter!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Awww poor girl. I'd be irritated with the owners for not spaying her. You know they wouldn't make sure the kittens would be s/n either. I hope you keep her while she delivers and raises her kittens. And find them proper homes. She looks super sweet.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Bless you for sheltering this sweet girl!! Hope she finds a loving family someday!


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

gizmothecat-She is a very sweet girl. I've already put up some fliers around the neighborhood and some other places around town along with contacting the police, animal control and some local shelters and vet clinics(besides the one I work at we actually made a sign up for her there as well) letting them know that I found this girl if anyone reports her missing. So hopefully her owners will be found.

cat owner again-They always seem to find me! 

10cats2dogs-Yes she did. I always seem to attract the strays and lost pets. Shes welcome here until her owners come forward.

Darkaine-I hope so as well. Shes very sweet, doesn't like being trapped in my office but its only temporary. 

TabbCatt-She is a very sweet girl for a cat who just met me. Shes been friendly from the second she walked inside. I'm hoping her owners come forward for her.

Mitts & Tess-I don't know her owners or what the circumstances are for her not being spayed so I'm not going to pass any judgement on them without knowing anything. For now shes safe in my care until they contact me well if they contact me. Shes in good health though from what we can gather. She is very sweet.

Speechie-Shes someones pet thats for sure. Hoping my posters will work and they contact me about her so she can go home.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

She's soooooooooooooooo pretty, and I think she knows it! That's extremely adorable that she liked you!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Well she certainly seems to have sensed that she'd be welcome at your place! I hope that you find her human, and that he/she wants your guest back. 

In the meantime, she certainly looks happy enough to stay where she is!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

How is this little missy doing now?


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

ndiniz-Shes a very sweet girl.

spirite-She sure did! I'm hoping someone contacts me about her soon. 

10cats2dogs-She is doing well still no sign of the owners. I've had people call me thinking shes their cat but in the end she ends up not being theirs. I just posted a very generic sign that says Found Cat with contact information. Reason being is I want her owners to describe her to me so I know that she is their cat. Witnessed too many cases where people have posted about a found pet and the wrong person claims them.


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

Happy ending for this sweet girl! 

Her family contacted me yesterday and their description matched her exactly! Even sent pictures of her. So we arranged to have them come collect her/make sure it really was her for this afternoon. I am happy to report that she left with her family about an hour and a half ago!


----------



## bellvillamor (Apr 21, 2014)

This makes me SO happy! I'm so glad she's not yet another case of abandonment. Yay you for being so kind to take her in and do all this for her. :worship:worship:wiggle


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah!! I am so happy for her! Thank you for caring for her.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am curious - do you know how far away these people lived from you? I am wondering is the cat was lost or ?


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

bellvillamor-Her family was very happy to have her back, they actually didn't even know she was missing until the weekend.

Jetlaya67-Her owners were relieved to find her safe and sound! They had no idea she was missing until the weekend. 

cat owner again-She lives a few blocks down from me surprisingly but shes kept as an indoor only cat which explains why even when I asked neighbors about her no one had ever seen her roaming the streets. The family had gone on vacation and left the daughters boyfriend in charge of cat sitting. Well when they returned they learned that he had dumped her outside to avoid caring for her thinking she could survive on her own outside.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Ahh. Daughter's boyfriend just didn't want to do litter box and such. Wonder if they were pleased with him!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

How long were they gone? If she's indoor only, I'm trying to figure out how she got pregnant unless they were gone long enough for that to happen.


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

cat owner again-I have no idea but if that had happened to one of my cats(or my dogs) I wouldn't be pleased. They were very relieved to have found her and know that shes safe. 

Learned that her name is Allie and shes 2 years old.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow, it's so rare to have a happy ending like that! Kudos to you for taking such good care of her and also for making the effort to reunite her with her human family. 

Thank goodness she was friendly and confident enough to take up temporary residence with you rather than just being terrified and hiding somewhere. 

How do people live with unspayed females? I mean, even if you don't think it's important to spay them, how do you tolerate the behavior? 

If I were the daughter, the boyfriend would be gone.


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

Heather72754-They told me they were gone for a couple weeks. I did ask if they were aware their cat was having kittens and they said that it was a planned litter with a friends cat being the dad......yeah don't get me started on my thoughts on that. 

I'm just glad she was able to go back to her family. They clearly care about her dearly. 

spirite-It is rare but I'm glad it happened! I've seen too many cases from work where the owner just doesn't care or never makes the effort to find their pet. So I'm very glad this sweetheart found her family again. 

I don't think she would have surived if she hadn't to be honest. Too many people drive like idiots around here, we have coyotes, foxes, hawks, raccoons, possums, too many dangers around here for a pet running loose. 

I wouldn't know how people live with them all my girls are spayed. The unspayed rescues we get at work though give me a good taste of what it might be like though. 

Apparently they kept her intact to breed her purposely. Don't even get me started on that...

I agree! I would have thrown him out of the house.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Agreed. People seem to think that any cat can just survive on its own outdoors. They're not thinking about the fact that indoor-only cats have never had to hunt down their own food or deal with cars or unpleasant humans who hate cats or what have you. 

This story resonated with me because Celia got out of my apartment building about 2 weeks after I adopted her (totally my fault) and a week before she was scheduled for her spay. I went around the apartment complex looking and calling for her, but of course she didn't even know her name yet. I was absolutely beside myself, because she's so timid and skittish, and she'd clearly always been an indoor kitty before I got her. Plus it was March and quite chilly. I put up flyers everywhere, checked with animal control, the shelters...About a week later, I got a call from a woman in another building in my complex who'd heard her meowing and taken her in. Celia had spent the entire week under their couch, too terrified to come out, and she ate very little, judging from how hungry she was when I brought her home. The woman was sweet but didn't know anything about cats. She and her sons gave her Cheerios (???), then a friend told her that cats liked tuna so she bought that. (Apparently, this woman had never heard of cat food?) 

I rescheduled her spay, but she went into heat before I could get her in. Oy. That was annoying - and Celia's not even a meower! 

Anyway, that was the best ending possible for your little visitor.  

The boyfriend, on the other hand...he knew the cat was pregnant and thought it was okay to just let her out and fend for herself?? There are no words that I can type here - I'll just think them.


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

sprite-Yes people do seem to think that about cats. 

Cheerios and tuna? It amazes me when I hear of people who don't know about cat food. 
At least you found Celia and she ended up being okay!


----------

